# Looking for work in DeKalb, and Kane Co IL



## upsdrivr1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking to pick up a little more regular work in the western Kane Co, (Hampshire, Burlington, Lily Lake, Maple Park), or DeKalb Co (DeKalb, Sycamore, Cortland, Genoa, Malta areas) I have 2 reliable trucks, with 8' Western Ultramount straight blades available. I am fully insured and can provide the paperwork to prove it. Reasonable rates, and quality service! We work1st shift full-time jobs, so we are not available during the day, but anytime before work, after work or available all weekend! Call or text to 815-739-1965. Thank you and looking forward to being of service.


----------



## SnowPlowingDude (Nov 9, 2011)

There's a guy on Craigslist looking for help in Dekalb. I emailed him a week or so ago and might still try to do some work for him locally, but he was looking for someone to cover Dekalb, which in snow would be about a 45-60 min drive for me each way. It was posted on the jobs section on Nov. 13.. with title..SNOWPLOWING/SALTING SUBCONTRACTORS (SouthWest, NorthWest, West/Far west suburbs)

Good luck.


----------



## upsdrivr1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks! Ill try and get ahold of him....


----------



## upsdrivr1 (Dec 18, 2009)

I can't seem to find the post... Can you find it and just send me the guys screen name so I can PM him directly? That would be great! Thank you


----------



## littlebass (Nov 16, 2011)

Watch out for this company.

http://www.ripoffreport.com/Search/winter-services.aspx


----------

